# Nicotine: Relaxant & Stimulant



## Hooked (20/1/18)

https://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2017/04/nicotine-body-vapers.html

Nicotine “has a “biphasic” action: if you have a little bit, it acts as a stimulant, but if you have more, it can relax you”

“If you want a more relaxing effect, take big puffs and keep vaping until you feel relaxed. But if you want a pick-me-up, take shallower puffs and don’t vape for too long.”

Try it ... let's have some feedback and lively discussion

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/1/18)

Exactly why I go for single coils or high gauge duals... I prefer longer puffs ... find it much more relaxing

Good post

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Carnival (21/1/18)

I’m with @incredible_hullk, I also prefer taking longer puffs.  That’s my style of vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (21/1/18)

I have started to doubt the accepted perception regarding the addictivenes of nicotine. Not claiming it is not addictive but more addictive than cocaine? I doubt it.

Maybe in combination with tobacco smoke yes but as a substance on its own it may be far less habit forming. I am playing with the idea that the other chemicals in tobacco smoke "dig a hole" which then requires nicotine to "fill" it in.

A lot of the addiction also has to do with action and social inclusion, belonging. So tobacco addiction is most likely about much, much more than nicotine.
Judging on my own experience, as a smoker the the two and a bit hours it takes to fly to Jo'burg was hell and on arrival the first stop was the smoking area in front of the hotel next to the car rental area. At least two smokes there before moving on. As a vaper three four hours without a vape is far less stressing and when vaping resumes, I do not feel the need to "catch up".

I could best compare my need to vape to my need for coffee and if for some reason it is being denied, it is not the end of the world.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (21/1/18)

I agree with you @Raindance
I also find i can easily go much longer without a vape than i ever could without a smoke

On the topic of pure nicotine's addictiveness, i know @Alex and @Andre have prevusly posted external research which suggest in its purest form, nicotine itself is not addictive. Its when its combined with the chemicals they put into cigarettes that the combination becomes highly addictive and changes some "wiring" in your brain. At least that is how i understood it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (21/1/18)

Silver said:


> I agree with you @Raindance
> I also find i can easily go much longer without a vape than i ever could without a smoke
> 
> On the topic of pure nicotine's addictiveness, i know @Alex and @Andre have prevusly posted external research which suggest in its purest form, nicotine itself is not addictive. Its when its combined with the chemicals they put into cigarettes that the combination becomes highly addictive and changes some "wiring" in your brain. At least that is how i understood it.



@Raindance and @Silver It's interesting what you've said, but it doesn't address the issue of whether a particular style of vaping would have a relaxing or stimulating effect. See my post at the beginning of this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (21/1/18)

Raindance said:


> I have started to doubt the accepted perception regarding the addictivenes of nicotine. Not claiming it is not addictive but more addictive than cocaine? I doubt it.
> 
> Maybe in combination with tobacco smoke yes but as a substance on its own it may be far less habit forming. I am playing with the idea that the other chemicals in tobacco smoke "dig a hole" which then requires nicotine to "fill" it in.
> 
> ...



To me, having recently quit cigarettes, I can confirm that the craving I used to get for a smoke is absolutely 100 times higher than any “need” to vape. I can also go a few hours without vaping, but when I smoked the thought of a few hours without a cigarette was horrifying and if I had to do it, I’d get irritable. 

Sure, nicotine alone can be somewhat addictive, but I personally believe it’s all the chemicals they add WITH nicotine in cigarettes that turn it into a full on addiction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @Raindance and @Silver It's interesting what you've said, but it doesn't address the issue of whether a particular style of vaping would have a relaxing or stimulating effect. See my post at the beginning of this thread.



Agreed @Hooked 
My apologies, i think we were off topic

On the topic of stimulant vs relaxant i have heard that nicotine is both
Quite confusing for ones body though I guess

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (21/1/18)

Silver said:


> Agreed @Hooked
> My apologies, i think we were off topic
> 
> On the topic of stimulant vs relaxant i have heard that nicotine is both
> Quite confusing for ones body though I guess



@Silver @Raindance Try the different styles of vaping as quoted in my post and let us know whether what was said works.


----------



## Alex (21/1/18)

In the case of ecigs though I don’t think one can use the above analogy.

If I am using 18mg liquid, a half second drag will likely yield the same nic ingestion as a 7 - 8 second drag would, very roughly estimated of course.

Interesting to note the different methods that nicotine can have an effect on the body though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (21/1/18)

Carnival said:


> To me, having recently quit cigarettes, I can confirm that the craving I used to get for a smoke is absolutely 100 times higher than any “need” to vape. I can also go a few hours without vaping, but when I smoked the thought of a few hours without a cigarette was horrifying and if I had to do it, I’d get irritable.
> 
> Sure, nicotine alone can be somewhat addictive, but I personally believe it’s all the chemicals they add WITH nicotine in cigarettes that turn it into a full on addiction.



@Carnival Sorry but your post is off-topic. See my post at the beginning of the thread.


----------



## Hooked (21/1/18)

*LOUDSPEAKER ANNOUNCEMENT:

Please read my post at the beginning of the thread. This thread isn't about nicotine per se. It's about how to achieve either a relaxing or stimulating effect from the nicotine.*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (21/1/18)

Hooked said:


> *LOUDSPEAKER ANNOUNCEMENT:
> 
> Please read my post at the beginning of the thread. This thread isn't about nicotine per se. It's about how to achieve either a relaxing or stimulating effect from the nicotine.*



I did read your post @Hooked, I also read the entire article you linked to. And the amount of nicotine ingested is relative in the context of your question.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Neal (21/1/18)

Hooked said:


> *LOUDSPEAKER ANNOUNCEMENT:
> 
> Please read my post at the beginning of the thread. This thread isn't about nicotine per se. It's about how to achieve either a relaxing or stimulating effect from the nicotine.*



Could someone please assist @Hooked here. I think she needs to relax a little bit...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (21/1/18)

Sorry @Neal and everyone else - I am a bit stressed and I shouldn't post when I feel that way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## shaun2707 (21/1/18)

Hooked said:


> Sorry @Neal and everyone else - I am a bit stressed and I shouldn't post when I feel that way.



How coincidental.... as per your initial post @Hooked, maybe a few big puffs and vape until you feel relaxed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (21/1/18)

Hooked said:


> Sorry @Neal and everyone else - I am a bit stressed and I shouldn't post when I feel that way.


Not to worry, you are among friends and we all have our day's...

Back on topic.

I am not sure if my vaping style determines my moods or my mood determines my vaping style.

At work or at home behind the pc, I chain-vape but with short puffs and semi absentmindedly. Come chill time, out come the slightly restricted direct lung hits of about five to six seconds, sometimes even longer. At these times I am completely focused on taste and the feel of vaping totally embroiled in the whole of the experience. 

But as I said, I am not sure which is the cause and which is the reaction.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (21/1/18)

shaun2707 said:


> How coincidental.... as per your initial post @Hooked, maybe a few big puffs and vape until you feel relaxed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (21/1/18)

@Raindance Thanks for your understanding! What you said about whether your vaping style determines your mood or vice versa is interesting. I think you're right - I'm also not focused on flavour when I'm behind the computer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

